# I Flew An Additional Flag At The House Today



## Charles Spencer (Nov 16, 2015)

I flew an additional flag at the house today:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 16, 2015)

Nicely done and politically correct. I wish I had one as I would have joined you.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Charles Spencer (Nov 16, 2015)

The paternal side of my family has been in North America since 1685.  They came here from France.

Also, the French soldiers that served alongside us in Afghanistan were squared away troops. 


Bill, ordered it off ebay Saturday morning for $5.99 and got it today:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200358721984?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 16, 2015)

Solidarity.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Doubleeboy (Nov 16, 2015)

Je suis Paris,  Je t'aime Paris!    Thank you Charles!

michael


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 17, 2015)

Nous sommes avec le peuple de France, nos anciens alliés.
Vive la France


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 17, 2015)

Why does it always take Disaster to unite people in a common cause?

 "Billy G"


----------



## rock_breaker (Nov 17, 2015)

Recently my nephew a retired Warrant Officer U S Army paid a visit. When he saw my shop he commented that several guys in his "outfit" were using machine tools to make everything from working scale models of their machines to model engines.  It is heartwarming that our service people have such an opportunity.
Have a good day!
Ray


----------

